

Job Postings Army MOS 31E – Internment Camp / Resettlement Specialist - shrektillian
https://www.google.com/search?q=job+postings+Army+MOS+31E

======
shrektillian
doesnt it say the US army is not to be deployed against US citizens in the
bill of rights or the constitution?

~~~
ghostberry
"Internment/Resettlement (I/R) Specialists in the Army are primarily
responsible for day-to-day operations in a military confinement/correctional
facility or detention/internment facility. I/R Specialists provide
rehabilitative, health, welfare, and security to U.S. military prisoners..."

[http://usmilitary.about.com/od/enlistedjobs/a/31e.htm](http://usmilitary.about.com/od/enlistedjobs/a/31e.htm)

~~~
informatimago
Providing rehabilitative, health, welfare, and security to [people], doesn't
sound "against" anybody. You should be glad to be provided that!

